# Day 144 First Freshener's Udder



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

It looks like this. Does it look normal? Should I see more there than just this? How much will it really grow for a first freshener?

Thanks for any thoughts!

Please excuse the ridiculous trim job we did! Hah....first timers. :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Not a bad trim job at all for your first time!
Her udder says she's not quite ready but that could change anytime.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've seen them go from nothing to swelled up in like a couple hours before birth, never know what those ff are going to do!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Personally, I think that is a nice udder  

Here is a picture of one of my FF's last year. This was taken about 10-12 days before birth of kids.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Whew! Thanks...it has actually changed just the tiniest bit from yesterday, but it just seems like there's not much happening! Good to know it can happen rather quickly  

GoateeFarms: Your FF's udder just seems so much more full at 10-12 days out than my gal's. I think I'll take a picture of it everyday from here on out so I can compare.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It's a good thing to keep an eye on and every goat is different. I have a saanen that filled up a month and a half before being due, and she does that every kidding. My other saanen is due in 5 days for 15 days (depending on which date she took) and has no udder yet and likely won't until she is very very close or in labor, which is normal for her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive seen em do all sorts of variations. It's part of the Code.
Everything from "Oh that's a cute little udder" and have them 2 hrs later, a slow one for 10 days to gigantic & have them the next day.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Day 145, because I am obsessed. Yesterday the neighbors caught me taking a good look at my goat's backside....ugh...who knows what they think!!! LOL! :crazy:

Here's another view though...like I said, because kidding is making me a little crazy


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We all get a little crazy when our goats get close to kidding...the backside photo shoots, the udder obsession, checking for any discharge, and of course the ligament search (done hourly).... Crazy goat people!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Could be the way the pictures were taken, but her udder might have changed _slightly_. I hope she doesn't wait too long for you. 

Oh I get that about the neighbors, lol. :laugh: Mine have already seen me lift up tail's and observe the backside of the does, not to mention taking pictures of the backsides! I must seem like a weirdo! Don't mind me, neighbor, just taking pictures of my does udders', and pooch pics!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

That's what I thought too about yesterday...that there was the tiniest little change. Today it looks about the same as yesterday I think.

Day 146. Oh these are long days. She is doing some interesting stretches too.  Come on baby goats.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Go mamma...go mamma...go mamma! (sorry...couldn't think of any other cheers to encourage her on) Hang in there dear one -- and you can cheer this first timer thru in another couple of months! LOL


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hope she has them soon. Also, just curious, what breed is she and who was she bred to?

Maybe you could post some belly pictures, so we can guess how many she has ;D ?


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

GoateeFarms50 said:


> Hope she has them soon. Also, just curious, what breed is she and who was she bred to?
> 
> Maybe you could post some belly pictures, so we can guess how many she has ;D ?


Hahaha....just realized that the only pics y'all have seen have been rear ends....LOL! I need to go out and take a better one, but here she is. She is a pretty petite Lamancha, so she does not seem that big compared to some of my other bigger girls. I'm really hoping she has more than one in there!

What do you think??


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

She has a lovely face, now that we get to look at it.. lol. I guess two small doelings.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

What a cute girl she is 

I'm guessing :kidred::kidblue: a doe and buck twins  (Her belly looks between twins and triplets... onder: ))
She could have a BIG kid in there, unless her belly was bigger to begin with?


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm really hoping for twins! Really hoping for at least 1 doeling to keep! Nothing new this morning except her belly seems quite a bit lower! Maybe things will get interesting today!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything going on?! Has she changed!!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hope she has them soon, and everything goes okay. :kidred:


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

The wait is killing me! LOL! Today she is spending a lot of time lying down chewing her cud. I was able to feel a baby/babies moving around last night and I had read somewhere that if you can still feel babies moving then labor is not for at least another 12 hours because they are not in position. Is that true? I had a hard time sleeping last night because I keep thinking I'm going to miss the birth in the middle of the night! I should just get a sleeping bag and sleep in her pen  Lucky for me it has gotten really cold here (just kidding...not really lucky) so she will probably have them tonight when it's super cold and definitely in the middle of the night, right? Hahahah...I'll keep you posted, but so far all is well!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I hope you get to be there!!! I'm keeping a close eye on one of my girls today...I'll be out in the barn with you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Although you know, as I'm watching her now, she keeps turning her head and looking back at her belly as she's lying there. I will go out and check on her when I put my toddler down to nap in a few minutes. I've got a clear line of sight from my bedroom window out to her and I've been using binoculars to get a closer look without having to go out there. Yep, I am officially goat-loony! :laugh:


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well nothing happened the rest of yesterday and last night we put a baby monitor out in her kidding pen and she was silent all night. And this morning we have MUCUS!!! :leap: Her ligs are much looser/softer but they are both still there.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I so know what you mean! The anticipation is intense sometimes more than others. I have 30m boers and have two dairy girls and one came to me last year already in milk (was a friend of mine's that gave her to me!!) and the other was my Saanen who was a ff this year. She kidded two weeks ago, almost three but I watched as her udder fill....fill....fill, you get the picture. I was out there every couple of hours and in between one of those couple of hours I was cooking dinner and my husband came in and said she has one hanging out and we had our grandson and I ran out the door and they trailed behind me! I was sooo excited  It was a family experience! Now if my Oberhasli would kid...lol she is due any day and is huge, her pic is posted on the biggest belly contest thread and here we go again with the pictures and tail lifting...lol...I am convinced by the way she runs from me know that she thinks I am a weirdo


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha, I had to laugh at you getting the binoculars lol. I do the same thing! :lol: I didn't think anybody else did it.

Waiting for babies is the worst! One time, my doe Ivy had ligaments gone, udder filled up, mucus, and belly had dropped. But NO contractions. I couldn't see any at all! So, I decided, I'll check her in another hour and a half. When I got out there, an hour and half later, two kids were already on the ground! She had no contractions; she tricked me lol. This was the second kidding in the row I wasn't able to see her give birth; the only goat I haven't seen yet. So frustrating. :hair:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Exciting! Mucus, hope she has them soon 

:kidred::kidred: Thinking pink for you


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nothing yesterday...the mucus in the a.m. was the most exciting part of the day. Well that and the 1 hour when we all decided to go to the grocery store and I was absolutely a nervous wreck because I was SURE she was going to kid while we were gone. Got back and she was just looking at me like, "what in the world is wrong with you?" Yesterday she ate hay like it was going out of style and today she is not as interested in hay, but ate all her pellets/grain. She keeps looking around, pacing and putting her hoof up on the fence and stretching. Maybe things will get interesting today  We are supposed to go to a dinner party this evening for like 3 hours and I don't know if I will be able to go if this goat doesn't kid before then....if I was nervous yesterday leaving her for an hour long grocery store run, then what on earth will I be like today for a 3 hour dinner party??? Come on babies! The sun is shining, the birds are singing, this is a great time to be born!! :clap:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I bet that is when she will go  Darn those goats with their doe code. Tell her you're going right now, and disappear. Make sure to empathize, that you are leaving RIGHT NOW, and that she better not have those babies while you're "gone". lol.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Day 150. Here are some pictures of her today. Her udder looks a bit bigger, but still not full. It will really fill up, right??


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

And here are some pics of her lying down....poor girl! She just laid down and started rolling over and back and forth while I was out sitting with her. She didn't really act like she was in pain....I think she's just tired of that big belly!!

"Get that baby out of there!"

After these pics though, she got up and walked around like normal. Maybe all that rolling over will help move babies into position!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm sure her udder will fill up more. It can happen really fast for some  Hopefully she will, but just in case you might want to buy some colostrum/milk... if you don't have some already.


She does look restless! I think that is normal. I had a doe, Rose, who was rolling on the ground and got stuck on her back! I had to help her get back to the right side.:lol: 
Hopefully she is getting those babies in position


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes we do have colostrum on hand. Well day 152. I wish I wasn't so impatient! Hahahah!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hope she has them soon for you!  

Any updates?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope she has them soon!
Happy kidding!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

She had them today! Holy moly....2 doelings and we were all there to see and man, when she started pushing, it literally was within 30 minutes and then finally out came the first and I turned away for half a second and when I looked back, there was the second! I couldn't believe how fast the 2nd baby was born. Mom held onto her placenta for a few hours and I was nervous about that, and I am just shocked by how exhausted I am!!! Ha! I wasn't the one pregnant, but it sure feels that way!  Can't wait to get some sleep tonight finally! Will try to post pics soon!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I am so happy for you and the mom!!!!! I'm glad the babies are healthy!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, congrats! :stars:

Glad everything went okay! Now you can get some... what is that thing called...? Oh yeah, sleep! lol. Get some rest.


----------

